

The Case for Making Stuff - bcx
http://www.fastcompany.com/3039499/most-creative-people/the-case-for-making-stuff-what-happened-when-two-engineers-stepped-away

======
bcx
Every desk in our SF office was handmade by Roland (Cofounder) at Olark. Kind
of crazy, but kind of awesome, by the end we had a pretty efficient system. Of
course our patio became completely coated in saw dust.

